# Children's Education



## AJMcGrath01 (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi
We are looking at moving from NZ to Greece making the most of the Golden Visa scheme. We have 4 children ranging from 3-10 yrs. Are there any particular areas that are friendly for foreign students. I have heard that integrating older children into a Greek school is exceptionally hard.

Thank you
AJ


----------



## mark4950 (Apr 23, 2020)

Athens has a good number of international and English speaking schools, however, it will be harder for the older children to adapt without any prior knowledge of the language. It's true that most Greeks speak English, particularly the younger generation and you can get by here with basic Greek but as I said, it will be more difficult for your oldest to adapt, at 10, they would be in the penultimate year of elementary school, so tough on them


----------

